# Need help identifying an artist signature



## Kn1791 (Sep 16, 2021)

I recently purchased this beautiful painting at a thrift shop. It is artist signed in the bottom left corner running vertically up the side of the painting. It may just be that this was not done by a well known artist, but it is so artfully done (no pun intended) that I have to presume the artist has made multiple works over his or her lifetime. Does anyone recognize this signature? Thanks in advance!


----------

